# Patient Taken Off Transplant List Due To Medical Marijuana Use



## FruityBud (Apr 29, 2008)

Washington (eCanadaNow) - A 56-year old man has been taken off of a transplant list because he used medical marijuana.  He is dying of a failing liver.

The University of Washington Medical Center has stated that since the man used medical marijuana, he cannot be considered for a transplant.

He used the medical marijuana for the relief of hepatitis C symptoms.

Doctors stated that they use medical marijuan as a way to gauge whether or not a patient can handle the treatment needed for a full transplant.

Needless to say though, the man, Timothy Garon, could now die because he has been denied his transplant.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6bxpy5*


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright how about those doctors and the word COMPASSION once again I wish their was no bad word filter. What a crock of ******* ******* bullshit, lies are killing people. Hippocratic oath also comes to mind so does greed, stupity, ignorance, cruelty, etc.

Freaking David Crosby got a transplant and he was a crack fiend and a fugutive from the law, I feel disgusted to even be human at the moment LOL.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 29, 2008)

That's the reality of todays society. It's hard to look at sometimes. Thanks FruityBud. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2008)

This is disgusting beyond words.  It is not as if marijuana use has any detrimental affects on the liver.  I would like to know if people are taken off the liver transplant list if they continue to drink alcohol.

Jeez, what in the h*** is wrong with people!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow.  That just makes me sick.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

Is this what they mean when they say pot is bad for you? Dude is most likely going to die now, this is criminal IMO and everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

My dad had to go on a transplant list. You really have to live a healthy life its not right to take him off the list but the doctors see it as it may effect white bloods cells. What I dont get is you really dont need white bloods cells in the first place after you get a transplant!!

Also you always deserves a 3rd chance!!!!


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 30, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is disgusting beyond words.  It is not as if marijuana use has any detrimental affects on the liver.  I would like to know if people are taken off the liver transplant list if they continue to drink alcohol.
> 
> Jeez, what in the h*** is wrong with people!



Actually yes. A sip of alcohol gets you taken off of the transplant list too. 

My question is this, if a DOCTOR prescribed it, wouldn't the doctor know that it would take him off the list? Its like a doctor prescribing vicodin, and then pulling you from the transplant list because you took vicodin. Thats what I dont understand.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

I think we all would feel better if we pray for a solution to this man alment and that he has a good life im sure there are treatments out there for failing livers and hopefuly gets on the list again


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 30, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> I think we all would feel better if we pray for a solution to this man alment and that he has a good life im sure there are treatments out there for failing livers and hopefuly gets on the list again


Praying is the same thing as "hoping," or "wishing luck." The intentions are good, but in reality, it doesn't actually do anything. Action is better. We should get a petition going. Anyone have another link or two to this story? We can start from there.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 30, 2008)

hxxp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=man+taken+off+transplant+list+for+medical+marijuana


I'm looking through the list now, so far I see nothing except links to the agencies reporting it. If someone else would like to look too it might make it easier. I hate to say this but it may be too late, in one story I was reading he has days to live as per his son's statements.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

hxxp://www.horsesass.org/?p=4759 as for this story you could always help by being a donor I did alittle reseach on this and there now accepting live donor tansplants since liver do regenerate. Thought the link would help.  Fadeux I think saying prayer doesnt has no point at all. You wanna help be a donor!! save someones life thats all you gotta do!!!  Dont going out petitioning it. Theyve actually done a study on prayers and just letting someone know that there in your mind and that your hoping they have a brighter future 2morrow is very comforting for some people. It maybe as simple as a idea sparking in your mind my friend


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 30, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Fadeux I think saying prayer doesnt has no point at all.


Could you clarify this please? I really don't understand what is being said.  I'm not going to get into a "prayer debate" but in the double blind studies they've done, the people who were prayed for actually got worse. 

Pray all you want, hope all you want, wish all you want.  Sacrafice a goat if it makes you feel better. More power to you, but the universe doesn't change simply because you "will it to." If you really want something to happen, you have to take action.

I really don't want to get in a prayer debate here. I have plenty of other websites where I can do that. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe prayer is the most powerful thing ever, but were that the case, you would think the world would be a lot better than it is. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 30, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> What I dont get is you really dont need white bloods cells in the first place after you get a transplant!!



White blood cells fight infection. Without white blood cells a simple cold would very easily kill you, literally.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

actually for tansplant victims they take immune system depressents because white bloods cells will actually attack the transplant organ as they see it a a foreign object inside human host. As for the prayer thing I wont argue with you there. What im wondering is why all of a sudden has this gotten attention on this mans death bed instead of months before this?? The story doesnt explain alot of whats left out in this.


----------

